# Saltwater Forums



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey guys obviously I'm dedicated to P-fury, but I'm debating on taking the SW plunge and was just wondering what forums/sites you might recommend that are fully dedicated to SW.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

PM Sent...


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks


----------

